# Be warned



## Papillon (Nov 11, 2017)

Abersoch WC2032  Llyn peninsula 

Be warned this car park has numberplate recognition. Using the toilets cost me £60 compliments of PARKING EYE.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Nov 11, 2017)

....where's that anyway....Maja


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 11, 2017)

Was you loo full or were you on the hot currys again.
I would post the next dropping to local council in a box,that will serve the stinking lot.


----------



## Papillon (Nov 11, 2017)

runnach said:


> Care to elaborate why you were fined for using car park toilet, please?



Its a pay and display and I didn't get a ticket from the machine. The van was occupied while I emptied the cassette.


----------



## Papillon (Nov 11, 2017)

maja07 said:


> ....where's that anyway....Maja



Wales West of Portmadog


----------



## alcam (Nov 11, 2017)

runnach said:


> Normally number recognition allows a period of time to park for free, say one hour. Does cp have an attendant who issued you with fine, or did it come by post a few week later?
> 
> Sorry, I'm not getting this.



Could be a load of ****


----------



## Papillon (Nov 11, 2017)

runnach said:


> Normally number recognition allows a period of time to park for free, say one hour. Does cp have an attendant who issued you with fine, or did it come by post a few week later?
> 
> Sorry, I'm not getting this.


It arrived in the post. Lots of  people caught out apparently. One guy got a fine even though he had paid and had lost the pay and display ticket as evidence.


----------



## Fazerloz (Nov 11, 2017)

runnach said:


> Normally number recognition allows a period of time to park for free, say one hour. Does cp have an attendant who issued you with fine, or did it come by post a few week later?
> 
> Sorry, I'm not getting this.



Usually pic as you enter you are allowed a few mins to find a space and get your ticket or get ticket and pay just before you leave. If you enter and take more than a few minutes then leave without getting a ticket it takes your pic again and you incur the charge. Usually you have to put you reg in the ticket machine, the machine is linked to the cameras.


----------



## Papillon (Nov 11, 2017)

runnach said:


> Like I said above, number recognition usually give a free time period to stay, which would then record you leaving X amount of time over free period. Then you say some people have been fined when they have paid to park. How do cameras tell who has and, who has not paid?
> 
> Sound a really daft system, I wouldn't pay.


You put the vehicle registration in the ticket machine. So not doing that and entering the car park the camera saw me in then out without paying.


----------



## Fazerloz (Nov 11, 2017)

runnach said:


> Ah ok, understand now, thanks for explaining.



When I read it back to myself I wasn't sure it made sense but at least you got the gist of it. I've come across them in the lake district.


----------



## Fazerloz (Nov 11, 2017)

Papillon said:


> You put the vehicle registration in the ticket machine. So not doing that and entering the car park the camera saw me in then out without paying.



How long in total were you in the car park. I would expect it to show times on your invoice.


----------



## runnach (Nov 11, 2017)

Perhaps I am missing the point, you entered a pay and display car park clearly indicated chose not too (post 5) and now having a bleat because your little scheme didn't go to plan ....well done no wonder wildcamping is going down the spout 

Channa


----------



## Fazerloz (Nov 11, 2017)

runnach said:


> We have similar in our wee town centre, except, no cameras, there is an attendant who pops around at various times, if after one hour has elapsed, which is free, you run the risk of a fine.
> 
> I suppose with this thread and with hindsight, leave MH outside cp, carry cassette to toilet.



Or cover number plate with tape that you carry in the foot well for such an occasion. Not that I would condone or encourage such action.


----------



## Wully (Nov 11, 2017)

£1 coin wae some super glue on into machine cost more than £60 to fix bit of revenge. I’m an evil git


----------



## Byronic (Nov 11, 2017)

Looser cruiser said:


> £1 coin wae some super glue on into machine cost more than £60 to fix bit of revenge. I’m an evil git



Just a rusty washer, save a quid.


----------



## Byronic (Nov 11, 2017)

If you know where the cameras are, get the missus to walk in front of the
or the rear as appropriate, what could they do about that?


----------



## Fazerloz (Nov 11, 2017)

Byronic said:


> If you know where the cameras are, get the missus to walk in front of the
> or the rear as appropriate, what could they do about that?



Nothing.


----------



## Wully (Nov 11, 2017)

runnach said:


> You have too, much money, Wully. I'd use one o them tokens you push into supermarket trolley.



I’ll get hung on here for this but I’ve actually done it I got charged an extra £20 for a flight coming in 30 mins late and they charged me the full daily rate tried to talk to the wee ncp gastapo guy wae the limp but he took great pride in charging me so week later put full tube of super glue down Neck of machine. Now bring on the jobsworths


----------



## Fazerloz (Nov 11, 2017)

Looser cruiser said:


> I’ll get hung on here for this but I’ve actually done it I got charged an extra £20 for a flight coming in 30 mins late and they charged me the full daily rate tried to talk to the wee ncp gastapo guy wae the limp but he took great pride in charging me so week later put full tube of super glue down Neck of machine. Now bring on the jobsworths



You naughty man.


----------



## Papillon (Nov 11, 2017)

channa said:


> Perhaps I am missing the point, you entered a pay and display car park clearly indicated chose not too (post 5) and now having a bleat because your little scheme didn't go to plan ....well done no wonder wildcamping is going down the spout
> 
> Channa


Clearly you can't read. I just warned others, it was a fair cop and I was not bleating. Please don't bother replying you clearly have nothing worth saying.


----------



## Papillon (Nov 11, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Was this during the day in daylight then ?



Yes. I was not camping, just drove in late morning.


----------



## Fazerloz (Nov 11, 2017)

Papillon said:


> Abersoch WC2032  Llyn peninsula
> 
> Be warned this car park has numberplate recognition. Using the toilets cost me £60 compliments of PARKING EYE.



What was the length of time you were in the car park ? They will have a pic of you going in and one of you driving out with the times on.


----------



## martinmartin (Nov 12, 2017)

Im quite sure that entering a Parking eye controlled car park you are entering a contract with them even if you dont actually park up,this is the way forward with these people not that I agree with them.


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 12, 2017)

Fair cop then, thanks for the post as it wouldn’t have occurred to me. Probably only gives you say 5 mins to find a space or leave.


----------



## Jeff G (Nov 12, 2017)

phillybarbour said:


> Fair cop then, thanks for the post as it wouldn’t have occurred to me. Probably only gives you say 5 mins to find a space or leave.



I think it is usually around 15 mins


----------



## Deleted member 52918 (Nov 12, 2017)

Another scam along these lines is dropping off people in some airports, you drive in, drop your passengers off & then they have the cheek to charge you to drive out, even though you've only stopped for 30 secs!!

I wouldn't mind but there was no other way to get to the drop point but through their bluddy carpark!

Phill


----------



## malagaoth (Nov 12, 2017)

I wonder how long it took the original postser to empty his cassette - I can do it in a couple of minutes tops.

If the ANPR cameras were set that fine then everyone who drove into the carpark,  couldnt find a space and drove out would get a fine, as would every person who drove in and found that they didnt have the right change (or had a coin refused by the machine) and drove out  and people who used the carpark to turn around (rather than do a 'U' turn in the street)

Is there something we arent being told here?


----------



## Byronic (Nov 12, 2017)

malagaoth said:


> I wonder how long it took the original postser to empty his cassette - I can do it in a couple of minutes tops.



Perhaps the OP is on a low roughage diet, could take 25 minutes!


----------



## Deleted member 71915 (Nov 12, 2017)

time4t said:


> Another scam along these lines is dropping off people in some airports, you drive in, drop your passengers off & then they have the cheek to charge you to drive out, even though you've only stopped for 30 secs!!
> 
> I wouldn't mind but there was no other way to get to the drop point but through their bluddy carpark!
> 
> Phill


Agree Liverpool John Lennon taxi wants £4 extra


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Nov 12, 2017)

We have a local town centre car park that lets you park for 30 minutes free of charge but you must get a ticket from the machine even if stopping for free for only a few minutes.It's caught a lot of motorists out and is quite a money spinner.It's even worse during the run up to christmas when it gets so busy that motorists are stuck in the queue to get out and were overstaying and getting parking charges racking up whilst stuck in the queue.I wont use that car park.


----------



## exwindsurfer (Nov 13, 2017)

Looser cruiser said:


> I’ll get hung on here for this but I’ve actually done it I got charged an extra £20 for a flight coming in 30 mins late and they charged me the full daily rate tried to talk to the wee ncp gastapo guy wae the limp but he took great pride in charging me so week later put full tube of super glue down Neck of machine. Now bring on the jobsworths



Good on you wully lol


----------



## Fazerloz (Nov 13, 2017)

malagaoth said:


> I wonder how long it took the original postser to empty his cassette - I can do it in a couple of minutes tops.
> 
> If the ANPR cameras were set that fine then everyone who drove into the carpark,  couldnt find a space and drove out would get a fine, as would every person who drove in and found that they didnt have the right change (or had a coin refused by the machine) and drove out  and people who used the carpark to turn around (rather than do a 'U' turn in the street)
> 
> ...


----------



## Papillon (Nov 17, 2017)

As there was no relevance in the time I spent in the car park I resisted answering this question. My point was just to get other wild campers not to get caught however long they are there. As I filled up with water from a very slow tap while there it took just over half an hour. So as I have already said 'a fair cop'. exactly how long you can stay before a fine I have no intention of finding out. After an internet search about this car park many people seem to have fallen foul even with a ticket ( which unless kept as evidence is useless ). So I say again BE WARNED.

HAPPY WILDING:dog:


----------



## malagaoth (Nov 17, 2017)

> As there was no relevance in the time I spent in the car park I resisted answering this question



Im sorry but it is highly relevant!

If you had driven into the carpark jumped out emptied your cassette and drove out all in 2 minutes  I would have every sympathy with you BUT if you drove in adjust this checked that, emptied your cassette had a chat with the toilet attendant had a quick smoke and driven out 30 minutes later then I have no sympathy whatsoever!


----------



## Fazerloz (Nov 17, 2017)

malagaoth said:


> Im sorry but it is highly relevant!
> 
> If you had driven into the carpark jumped out emptied your cassette and drove out all in 2 minutes  I would have every sympathy with you BUT if you drove in adjust this checked that, emptied your cassette had a chat with the toilet attendant had a quick smoke and driven out 30 minutes later then I have no sympathy whatsoever!



He wasn't seeking sympathy.


----------



## bartman (Nov 17, 2017)

malagaoth said:


> Im sorry but it is highly relevant!
> 
> If you had driven into the carpark jumped out emptied your cassette and drove out all in 2 minutes  I would have every sympathy with you BUT if you drove in adjust this checked that, emptied your cassette had a chat with the toilet attendant had a quick smoke and driven out 30 minutes later then I have no sympathy whatsoever!



Try reading his post again, you might then realise how irrelevant your comment is. He's not looking for your or any body's sympathy, just doing this community a good turn by pointing out this method of surveillance which some might not be aware of. It's what this site is about.


----------



## malagaoth (Nov 18, 2017)

He was doing the community a good turn"
how by telling us if we park for 30 minutes in a pay and display carpark we will be fined?


----------



## Byronic (Nov 18, 2017)

bartman said:


> , just doing this community a good turn by pointing out this method of surveillance which some might not be aware of. It's what this site is about.



50% of what it's about, the other 50% is arguing over sod all. There I go proof........... I'm arguing!


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 18, 2017)

Byronic said:


> 50% of what it's about, the other 50% is arguing over sod all. There I go proof........... I'm arguing!



Perhaps you need to give yourself a good talking to and tell yourself off for arguing....... :lol-061:


----------



## Papillon (Nov 18, 2017)

Hi 
The wild, fun and friendly community ! sensible people who can read and understand the simplicity of my post will understand that posting anything on this site is pointless if you expect a half intelligent response from more than half of the respondents. It is a great pity that members, and non members, don't just get along with the aims of the group to enhance and promote wild camping at its best and help each other in that pursuit. Many thanks to the those who did respond positively but I for one will not be posting anything here again as it wastes my time when other things are more important like cleaning the roof on the van :lol-053:


----------



## maingate (Nov 18, 2017)

Papillon said:


> Hi
> The wild, fun and friendly community ! sensible people who can read and understand the simplicity of my post will understand that posting anything on this site is pointless if you expect a half intelligent response from more than half of the respondents. It is a great pity that members, and non members, don't just get along with the aims of the group to enhance and promote wild camping at its best and help each other in that pursuit. Many thanks to the those who did respond positively but I for one will not be posting anything here again as it wastes my time when other things are more important like cleaning the roof on the van :lol-053:



Just get used to it because it is normal. A lot of forums suffer from the same thing. 

Most of us are elderly and have nowt better to do. It should be Law that Pensioners should not be allowed Internet access as they just cause mischief.

I am lucky in that I am still sensible ...... mostly because Nurse makes sure I take my tablets.


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 18, 2017)

Papillon said:


> Hi
> The wild, fun and friendly community ! sensible people who can read and understand the simplicity of my post will understand that posting anything on this site is pointless if you expect a half intelligent response from more than half of the respondents. It is a great pity that members, and non members, don't just get along with the aims of the group to enhance and promote wild camping at its best and help each other in that pursuit. Many thanks to the those who did respond positively but I for one will not be posting anything here again as it wastes my time when other things are more important like cleaning the roof on the van :lol-053:




you'll soon get used to which posters you can put on "ignore" so you dont have to read their twaddle.... 

please  dont leave us so soon...   there are a lot of very clever folks on here and you will for sure get a lot of really useful information and help if you give us a second chance.....

You'll also have a lot of laughs...   the humour here at times is astonishingly good :lol-049:


----------



## Byronic (Nov 18, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> Perhaps you need to give yourself a good talking to and tell yourself off for arguing....... :lol-061:



Can't argue with that.


----------



## Byronic (Nov 18, 2017)

Papillon said:


> Hi
> The wild, fun and friendly community ! sensible people who can read and understand the simplicity of my post will understand that posting anything on this site is pointless if you expect a half intelligent response from more than half of the respondents. It is a great pity that members, and non members, don't just get along with the aims of the group to enhance and promote wild camping at its best and help each other in that pursuit. Many thanks to the those who did respond positively but I for one will not be posting anything here again as it wastes my time when other things are more important like cleaning the roof on the van :lol-053:



Give it time the wilding naysayers and the like, might in the main, migrate to the 
"alternative' site.!
site


----------

